# What are all these holes for?



## Jet Jetski (Feb 10, 2019)

Surely no-one has a wrist that small?









I'm 175 around.

Two holes off the short end, and moved to the tail end, would have been great, with a corresponding increase in tail length.

I do wonder if 'watch people' try these designs on, though.

It's from Strapcode, so you would expect so.

JJ


----------



## PaulBoy (Dec 2, 2007)

I agree, that looks like a poorly thought out design? - You'd have to have arms like twigs to use most of those holes? - Most straps like that are the other way, with only a couple of holes for people with "normal" wrists, as opposed to those built like Arnold Schwarzenegger


----------



## Jet Jetski (Feb 10, 2019)

PaulBoy said:


> I agree, that looks like a poorly thought out design? - You'd have to have arms like twigs to use most of those holes? - Most straps like that are the other way, with only a couple of holes for people with "normal" wrists, as opposed to those built like Arnold Schwarzenegger


 This was the last one - maybe they just ran out of material ... :laughing2dw:

On a serious note, the NATO is presumable based on a military design, so, thinking about it, maybe they have to make the strap specification suitable for girls, too.

JJ


----------



## rhaythorne (Jan 12, 2004)

The MOD specification "NATO" watch strap looks like this:










I've always assumed that any extra holes providing what appears to be an improbably tight fit are so that the watch might be strapped securely to a tree branch, outside of a bergen etc. when it's not being worn on the wrist. It also means the strap could be used on its own for lashing things together.


----------



## normdiaz (May 5, 2004)

Don't like all those holes? Go with the Crown and Buckle adjustable Chevron strap or homages. They only have a maximum of 5 holes.


----------



## Watch-and-C (Oct 13, 2019)

rhaythorne said:


> The MOD specification "NATO" watch strap looks like this:
> 
> 
> 
> I've always assumed that any extra holes providing what appears to be an improbably tight fit are so that the watch might be strapped securely to a tree branch, outside of a bergen etc. when it's not being worn on the wrist. It also means the strap could be used on its own for lashing things together.


 If they are going to draw and set out the measurements of a watch strap, I'd have expected the holes to be specified properly with the distance of the first hole specified from the end, and then how far apart the holes are, etc.

It seems they have drawn their strap and not gotten around to finish it.


----------



## rhaythorne (Jan 12, 2004)

I'd guess that this was left unspecified because the precise fit of a watch strap is personal to every individual so specifying exactly where the holes should be serves no real purpose. Manufacturers could therefore punch the holes within a reasonable range based on the picture and wearers, if they found the strap to be too loose or too tight, could punch a suitable hole through the fabric to suit their own requirements.


----------

